# need appraisal please



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, so a friend of mine want to buy my grey knights. I want to give him a fair price, but I dont want to lose money on it either.


I wont go listing everything because im not trying to promote the army.

I have around 900 dollars (canadian $) worth in kits. The army will all be painted very well (not expert quality, but not bad at all), all the bases will be done as well.

I put ALOT of time painting these guys, and i dont want to "give" them away.

Can you all give me some input of what i should ask for?

Thanks!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Well sir, it varies hugely as depending on how they are painted and if your mate wants them painted like so are they plastic? or metal? if you put a link to pictures ill take a look if you want, you wont get your money back unless they are very well painted im afraid... If so Im guessing around 650-700 tops? hope this helps


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If they are all painted to a good standard in a unified colour scheme that isn't too difficult to replicate, I wouldn't be afraid to start an asking price of $700-780. You have, after all, saved him XXX hours of his time painting them.


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input. They are all plastic, all unified, easily replicated, yet great quality.

I might put pics up at a later date, those numbers were all i needed. thanks!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

thing is the actual value and will anyone buy them are two different things, generally speaking the higher the price the less people will buy so your pool of potential buyers drops. You may do better selling them in squads, a well painted squad will sell much better than an entire army. If your painting and basing the army i wouldnt accept anything less than the retail cost of the models.dont sell yourself short unless you really need the cash then use your best judgement.


----------

